# Tomato Bacon pie tnt



## kadesma (Jun 29, 2011)

I use a store bought pie shell. I sprinkle the pie shell with 1/2 lb crisp crumbled bacon. Cover the bacon with 3 sliced tomatoes overlaping them Now sprinkle with 1 tea chopped torn basil and 4 tab. chopped chives salt and pepper Mix 1 cup mayo and   1/2 shredded cheddar cheese frost the top of the pie and bake at 400 for 25 min. 
enjoy
kades


----------



## Dawgluver (Jun 29, 2011)

kadesma said:
			
		

> I use a store bought pie shell. I sprinkle the pie shell with 1/2 lb crisp crumbled bacon. Cover the bacon with 3 sliced tomatoes overlaping them Now sprinkle with 1 tea chopped torn basil and 4 tab. chopped chives salt and pepper Mix 1 cup mayo and   1/2 shredded cheddar cheese frost the top of the pie and bake at 400 for 25 min.
> enjoy
> kades



That sounds really good!  C and P.  Thanks, Kades!

Will it work with low fat Hellman's mayo, and does it freeze?  My mom would love this, but will not be here during tomato season.


----------



## FrankZ (Jun 29, 2011)

Umm.. bacon and pie?  Oh my..


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Jun 30, 2011)

FrankZ said:


> Umm.. bacon and pie?  Oh my..



That's what I was thinking...copied and pasted...bacon, tomatoes...cheese, what's not to love?  Thanks, Kades!


----------



## chopper (Jun 30, 2011)

I bet this is really good for some, but for me, you could have put it on the Fear Factor thread. Funny how people have such different tastes. I am going to give this idea to a friend whom I know will just love this. Thanks.


----------



## kadesma (Jun 30, 2011)

Dawgluver said:


> That sounds really good!  C and P.  Thanks, Kades!
> 
> Will it work with low fat Hellman's mayo, and does it freeze?  My mom would love this, but will not be here during tomato season.


Yes the low fat will work just fine. Freezing I'm not sure as we never have any left to freeze but I'd give it a try and see.,
Kades


----------



## kadesma (Jun 30, 2011)

chopper said:


> I bet this is really good for some, but for me, you could have put it on the Fear Factor thread. Funny how people have such different tastes. I am going to give this idea to a friend whom I know will just love this. Thanks.


It sure is, we all have our likes and dislikes. What do you love in a savory pie? I hope your friend likes this recipe.
kades


----------



## Andy M. (Jun 30, 2011)

kades,  This sounds great.  I'm going to make it this summer.  I was wondering about all the moisture in the tomato.  How do you keep it from making the crust soggy?


----------



## kadesma (Jun 30, 2011)

Andy M. said:


> kades,  This sounds great.  I'm going to make it this summer.  I was wondering about all the moisture in the tomato.  How do you keep it from making the crust soggy?


Andy I lay the tomatoes on several layers of paper towels. Sometimes it takes several different lsyers and sometimes it doesn't work well When this happens I just live wit it and eat fast It helps to partially cook the crust which i do.
kades


----------



## Rocklobster (Jun 30, 2011)

Good yummy pie! I used to make something similar in large pans for the restaurant. I added a few eggs to help bind it a bit, which helps to incorporate that extra tomato liquid, and then, I put the bacon on top so it would crisp up while baking....
You could also sprinkle a thin layer of breadcrumbs on the bottom to help soak up the moisture, if it is a problem. You barely notice it when you are eating it.


----------



## kadesma (Jun 30, 2011)

FrankZ said:


> Umm.. bacon and pie?  Oh my..


Want one Frank?
kades


----------



## Andy M. (Jun 30, 2011)

kadesma said:


> Andy I lay the tomatoes on several layers of paper towels. Sometimes it takes several different lsyers and sometimes it doesn't work well When this happens I just live wit it and eat fast It helps to partially cook the crust which i do.
> kades




Good tips.  Thanks.


----------



## kadesma (Jun 30, 2011)

Rocklobster said:


> Good yummy pie! I used to make something similar in large pans for the restaurant. I added a few eggs to help bind it a bit, which helps incorparate that extra tomato liquid, and then, I put the bacon on top so it would crisp up while baking....
> You could also sprinkle a thin layer of breadcrumbs on the bottom to help soak up the moisture, if it is a problem. You barely notice it when you are eating it.


Thanks for the tip. I'll try the bread crumbs and some beaten egg. Appreciate your help.
kades


----------



## FrankZ (Jun 30, 2011)

kadesma said:
			
		

> Want one Frank?
> kades



Do they ship well?


----------

